# Midwest FT



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Midwest Fall Field Trial.
Open stakes start Friday at Charley Hines, qual at Gierman's. Weather looks like rain. Bring your gear and smiles!
Good luck everyone.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Callbacks to water blind qual
1,2,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,14,
15,16? Qual callbacks to waterblind


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Big congrats to Cary Hunkel and Shadow for the qual win. Cary rarely turns down a chance to train. Her hard work and perseverance paid off!!


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Results for the Open, as I understand it:
1st, #14 April C. Hines
2nd, #13 Jerry Lee Mike Lardy
3rd, #30 Turbo Mike Lardy
4th, #32 Rocky Mike Lardy
RJ #28 Czar Mike Lardy
Jams, #23 Ghost Mike Lardy
#25 Hoke, Mike Lardy


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Results for Owner/Handler Qualifying, as I understand it:
1st, #10 Shadow Cary Hunkel
2nd, #1 Doc Verne Socks
3rd, # 7 Indy Marv Baumer
4th, # 8 Handsome Frank Shelia Purdy
RJ, #13 Shelby Ben Petroelje

Jams, 2,6,9,11,14,15,16


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Am Callbacks to the 3rd: 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 12 19 23 26 27 28 30 33 34 (17 dogs back).


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

As I understand it, callbacks to the last series in the Am,
2 6 8 12 19 26 27 28 30 33 (10 back)


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

The AM fourth series starts at 8:00 AM. I believe dog #26 starts.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Delayed start for AM and Derby, waiting for the fog to lift.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Amateur Results:
1- Annie/Mary Castineyra - qualifies for National Amateur 2015
2- Elvis/Bill Woodson
3- Tommy/Fred Kampo
4- Jet/ Jim Powers
RJ- Baby/Bill Woodson
Jams- Ecko/Horneck; Spooks/McLeod


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Derby callbacks to the last series:
1 2 9 11 12 15 (6 dogs back) to the best of my memory


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Derby Results are as follows (best of my typing skills):
1st = #15 Hawk Ernie Hawkins (34 Derby points as of this placement, I am told)
2nd = #12 Axel Loran Marmes IV
3rd = #11 Beach Brooks Gibson
4th = #2 #12 Bubba Tom Bogusky

RJam = #1 Betsy Brad Lafave
Jam = #9 Faith Frank Purdy Tim Doane


----------

